

New New Twitter: Major Privacy Invasion - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/new-new-twitter-major-privacy-invasion/

======
eslachance
I'm not exactly sure what the issue is. This isn't (as far as I know)
information that wasn't available before. It's just that it's now aggregated
in an easier to reach location...

